# GT Zaskar Team 2007 - Steuersatz



## MrProd (12. Januar 2008)

Servus

Habe ein Problem mit mein GT Zaskar Team 2007 Rahmen:

Das Bild Zeigt mein Steuersatz Oben und Unten. An dem Rahmen hat man einen integrierten Steuersatz (hatte ich noch nie) also bekomm man beim Rahmenkauf nur die Lager in die Hand gedrückt.
Ich hab das mal alles so zusammengebaut, wie ich dachte, dass es passt. Eigentlich hat es auch gepasst. Nun aber schon das erste Problem. Unten stopf ich das Lager in den Rahmen mit der Kerbe nach unten. Auf die Federgabel kommt ein Ring aufgeschlagen der genau in die Kerbe des Lagers passt. Der Ring war schon an einer Seite "aufgesägt" das man ihn besser über die Gabel spreizen kann (gehört so) nun ist die Gabel unten aber so breit, dass alles nicht mehr richtig ins Lager passt.

Alles Läuft so wie es gerade ist Stabil. Es hält und wackelt nicht und läuft leicht. Aber ihr könnt mir doch nicht erzählen, dass das original so aussehen muss oder?

Wäre cool, wenn die mit GT Rahmen und integrierten Steuersatz mal schaun könnten.


----------



## cyclery.de (12. Januar 2008)

Also so soll es definitiv nicht aussehen! Irgendetwas hast du da falsch zusammengebaut. Hast du vielleicht die Lager vertauscht? Und bist du dir sicher, dass dir der Händer den richtigen Steuersatz gegeben hat?

Edit: Hast du unten überhaupt ein Lager eingebaut?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrProd (12. Januar 2008)

Ja unten ist ein Lager drinnen. Scheint aber wie auf dem Foto zu erkennen, fast zu kurz zu sein. Hab den Rahmen halt zu weihnachten bekommen und der Steuersatz war da dabei. 

Muss ich wohl alles nochmal ausbauen. 

Hatte den Steuersatz vor Einbau halt zusammengebaut wie er passt und so eingebaut. Das Ergebnis sieht man ja  

Ist da normal ne Anleitung dabei, wie man das zusammenbaut, oder wie war das bei euch beim GT?


----------



## cyclery.de (12. Januar 2008)

So nun habe ich den Fehler gefunden! Du hast das falsche Teil als Gabelkonus verwendet. Es gibt zwar tatsächlich Steuersätze bei denen der Gabelkonus einen Schlitz hat um ihn besser montieren zu können, aber hier musst du ihn aufschlagen.

Habe mal die Reihenfolge fotografiert:





Die linken 3 Teile sind für die obere Lagerschale und die rechten 2 Teil für die untere Lagerschale bzw. den Gabelschaft.

Hoffe, dass dir das weiter hilft.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MrProd (12. Januar 2008)

Wow, das is mal ne Antwort. Da hast du recht, dann hab ichs total falsch zusammengebaut. Vielen Dank, werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Kint (16. Januar 2008)

jetzt is mir auch klar warum ein käufer mich neulich nach ner einbauanleitung für nen steuersatz gefragt hatte....

hast den kompressionsring aufgeschlagen ?  

naja passiert.


----------



## olli (20. Februar 2008)

Wie ist das Zaskar so? Ist es das blaue hier von transalp24.de?
http://www.transalp24.de/start.htm?d_06001_GT_Zaskar_Team_Rahmen_Disc_Only_2007.htm

Da ich lange Zeit nach einem neuen Disc Only HT für 2008 gesucht habe, kein Vermögen ausgeben aber dennoch keinen 0815 Taiwan Rahmen kaufen wollte und fast alle Teile noch rumliegen habe, habe ich den Rahmen getsren erworben. 
Ist er wirklich so leicht, wie angegeben? Was wiegt er "in echt"?
Fährt er sich gut? 
Stimmt die Verarbeitung?
Welche gabellänge ist eingebaut?


----------



## gnss (20. Februar 2008)

Und die wichtigste Frage: Wieviel willst du in ein paar Wochen dafür haben?


----------



## olli (20. Februar 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> Und die wichtigste Frage: Wieviel willst du in ein paar Wochen dafür haben?



Ich verstehe Dich nicht und ich kenne Dich nicht. Daher:
Bitte kein Spam in Internetforen!


----------



## Kint (20. Februar 2008)

olli schrieb:


> Ich verstehe Dich nicht und ich kenne Dich nicht. Daher:
> Bitte kein Spam in Internetforen!



nospam... wie oft hab ich mir schon gewünscht du hättest meine körpergröße olli.... 

und schick, dann sehn wir ja noch ein 2007er bei dem wettbewerb so wie ich deine speedaufbauten kenne, wird sicherlich interessant, so mit dx kurbel und so...  

wie dem auch sei hier mal ein paar stolze 2007er besitzer. vielleicht ists am besten du schreibst sie direkt an, manche sind nicht so häufig hier im ibc unterwegs:


zwinkie:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4468819&postcount=4677
tigersclaw:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4459300&postcount=4632
mrprod hat den steuersatz auch richtig eingebaut bekommen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4425465&postcount=4531
hakki hat seins auch gleich mit nem aufbaufaden dokumentiert:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3712512&postcount=37

oh und cyclery : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?find=lastposter&t=165844  steht als gt händler immer mit rat und tat den neueren gts zur seite...


----------



## olli (20. Februar 2008)

Oh, danke. Schöne Bilder.
So wie es aussieht, passt die Axxima Carbon mit 450 mm ganz gut, wenn ich die Einbauhöhen der Federgabeln mal grob abschätze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperEva (20. Februar 2008)

olli schrieb:


> Wie ist das Zaskar so? Ist es das blaue hier von transalp24.de?
> http://www.transalp24.de/start.htm?d_06001_GT_Zaskar_Team_Rahmen_Disc_Only_2007.htm
> 
> Da ich lange Zeit nach einem neuen Disc Only HT für 2008 gesucht habe, kein Vermögen ausgeben aber dennoch keinen 0815 Taiwan Rahmen kaufen wollte und fast alle Teile noch rumliegen habe, habe ich den Rahmen getsren erworben.
> ...




Naja leicht? Das Gewicht müsste schon stimmen. Mein 2001 Zaskar Team in L wiegt 1450gramm


----------



## MrProd (20. Februar 2008)

Ahh hier tut sich auch noch was ^^

Der Rahmen ist der Hammer, richtig geil das Teil. Das geb ich nie wieder her. Verarbeitung ist GT also Perfekt. Gabel hab ich ne Rock Shox Reba Race mit 10 cm FW drinnen. Gewicht Rahmen ist wirklich so leicht. Bin nur noch nicht mit dem Gesamtgewicht zufrieden und probier das grad noch etwas zu drosseln.


----------



## olli (20. Februar 2008)

MrProd schrieb:


> Ahh hier tut sich auch noch was ^^
> 
> Der Rahmen ist der Hammer, richtig geil das Teil. Das geb ich nie wieder her. Verarbeitung ist GT also Perfekt. Gabel hab ich ne Rock Shox Reba Race mit 10 cm FW drinnen. Gewicht Rahmen ist wirklich so leicht. Bin nur noch nicht mit dem Gesamtgewicht zufrieden und probier das grad noch etwas zu drosseln.



10 cm FW müchten ca. 475 mm Einbauhöhe sein, oder? Dann sind das, wenn man den Sag von ca. 2 - 2,5 cm mitrechnet so ca. 450mm und damit würde die Carbongabel perfekt passen.

Gehen hinten wirklich 2,35er Reifen durch?


----------



## Kint (20. Februar 2008)

olli schrieb:


> Oh, danke. Schöne Bilder.
> So wie es aussieht, passt die Axxima Carbon mit 450 mm ganz gut, wenn ich die Einbauhöhen der Federgabeln mal grob abschätze.



ich würde schätzen die 450 gehen gegen untere grenze - r7, reba und maguara bauen eher in die  470, 480er  region. wird dann schön quirlig ... 

nach aufbau nicht vergessen im zeigt her eure gts zu posten und wenn rechtzeitig fertig klar auch im wettbewerb.  

und ich denke es wäre uns gtlern ne ehre wenn du das rad mal mehr als eine olli-saison fahren würdest.... - immerhin hast du 5 jahre garantie...

zitat hakki : Die Bereifung ist 26x2,0. Dickere "Schlappen" passen definitiv.


----------



## olli (20. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ich würde schätzen die 450 gehen gegen untere grenze - r7, reba und maguara bauen eher in die  470, 480er  region. wird dann schön quirlig ...
> 
> nach aufbau nicht vergessen im zeigt her eure gts zu posten und wenn rechtzeitig fertig klar auch im wettbewerb.
> 
> ...



Ja, aber 470 - 480 mm unbelastet bedeutet aufsitzend ca. 450 - 460...  
Also mal sehen, ich werde versuchen mindetsens 4.000 km zu fahren, soviel wie mit dem Marin...


----------



## Kint (20. Februar 2008)

olli schrieb:


> Ja, aber 470 - 480 mm unbelastet bedeutet aufsitzend ca. 450 - 460...
> Also mal sehen, ich werde versuchen mindetsens 4.000 km zu fahren, soviel wie mit dem Marin...



völlig korrekt, hatte ich im ersten moment nicht bedacht. und das ist doch mal ein wort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckelchen (20. Februar 2008)

olli schrieb:


> 10 cm FW müchten ca. 475 mm Einbauhöhe sein, oder? Dann sind das, wenn man den Sag von ca. 2 - 2,5 cm mitrechnet so ca. 450mm und damit würde die Carbongabel perfekt passen.
> 
> Gehen hinten wirklich 2,35er Reifen durch?



Moin,

habe zwar "nur" den 2006Team Rahmen, aber ich denke da hat sich ausser der Farbe nicht viel getan.
Fahre den Rahmen mit einer Reba 100mm.
Hinten passen 2,35er Reifen ohne Probleme, der Diesel in 2,5 passt leider nicht mehr, fehlte aber nicht viel.
Nur solltest Du die Stellen an denen die Züge lang laufen abkleben, der Lack ist schnell ab.
Viel Spaß mit dem GuTen Stück.

M.


----------



## zwinki86 (20. Februar 2008)

servus...

habe gerade gesehn das hie rmein zassi verlinkt wollte und wollte dazu mal sagen...das es kein 2007 modell ist...passt aber sehr gut in die reihe mit den anderen gt's...

mein rahmen wiegt 1850gramm...hab aber die größe xl

mit der gabeleinbauhöhe 450mm dürfte ewtwas zu wenig sein...die 08 magura durin 100mm passt eigewntlich schon fast optimal rein meiner meinung nach...

achso mein zassi wiegt aufgebaut 11,3kg...WAS WIEGEN EURE DENN SO???


----------



## Kint (20. Februar 2008)

zwinki86 schrieb:


> servus...
> 
> habe gerade gesehn das hie rmein zassi verlinkt wollte und wollte dazu mal sagen...das es kein 2007 modell ist......



hoppla...


----------



## olli (21. Februar 2008)

zwinki86 schrieb:


> servus...
> 
> habe gerade gesehn das hie rmein zassi verlinkt wollte und wollte dazu mal sagen...das es kein 2007 modell ist...passt aber sehr gut in die reihe mit den anderen gt's...
> 
> ...



Die 450 mm gelten für eine starre Gabel. Die AX(X?)IMA ist ähnlich der Pace Carbon.


----------



## MrProd (21. Februar 2008)

zwinki86 schrieb:


> achso mein zassi wiegt aufgebaut 11,3kg...WAS WIEGEN EURE DENN SO???



11,7 kg wie es auf meinem Bild aufgebaut ist. Habe jetzt nen anderen Sattel und nen anderen Vorbau. Meine Magura Marta SL kommt auch demnächst. Hoffentlich komm ich damit wenigstens unter 11 kg, zumal das alte Zeug relativ schwer war.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Februar 2008)

Mein 2007er in L wiegt ziemlich genau 1800 Gramm ohne Steuersatz.

Komplett müssten es ca. 10.5 kg sein, auf jeden Fall unter 11 kg, Tendenz fallend  (Mavic Crossmax, Magura Marta, Racing Ralph usw. in Vorbereitung  )


----------



## zwinki86 (21. Februar 2008)

naja unter 11kg ist bei mir auch noch ziel...aber so erstmal zufrieden mit dem ergebnis und hauptsache es fährt sich super


----------



## olli (22. Februar 2008)

Der Rahmen ist da! Toll, wenn man auf Hydroforming steht! Ich bin begeistert!

Die Gabel passt auch ganz gut.

Wenn mein Sohn jetzt dann in den Schlaf gesungen ist, werde ich mal alles zusammenstecken und ein erstes Bild des "Rolling Chassis" machen!


----------



## Kint (22. Februar 2008)

olli schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist da! Toll, wenn man auf Hydroforming steht! Ich bin begeistert!
> 
> Die Gabel passt auch ganz gut.
> 
> Wenn mein Sohn jetzt dann in den Schlaf gesungen ist, werde ich mal alles zusammenstecken und ein erstes Bild des "Rolling Chassis" machen!



jau mach das....


----------



## Alex de Large (22. Februar 2008)

olli schrieb:


> Wenn mein Sohn jetzt dann in den Schlaf gesungen ist, werde ich mal alles zusammenstecken und ein erstes Bild des "Rolling Chassis" machen!



Und denk bitte daran, noch die effektive OR-Länge und Überstandshöhe zu posten.

Falls jemand hier den Rahmen in S hat,wäre ich dringend  auch an den Maßen in dieser Größe interessiert.

Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (22. Februar 2008)

Die Maße messe ich morgen und poste sie.

Hier mal ein Bild, das fertige Bike zeige ich dann im GT Galerie-Thread. Die Gabel passt ganz gut! Gewicht ist so wie es ist 9,85 kg, es kommen noch leichtere Reifen dran (- 600 Gramm) und eine Kette drauf, ebenso Aussenzughüllen. Irgendwo zwischen 9,5 und 10 kg schätze ich. Klar, die Gabel wiegt nur ca. 800 Gramm, wenn ich se recht in Erinnerung habe!

Spart Euch die Kommentare zur Kette, ich habe hier noch 2 Steaks zu brutzeln und essen, das mache ich jetzt ausserdem habe ich keinen Nerv die 9-fach Kette jetzt in einem Berg von Ketten zu suchen. Die Leitungen sind noch nicht abgelängt, weil ich evtl. einen Syntace Riser verbaue und sie dann länger werden müssen.

Die Teile sind ZZYZX, XTR 2006, PRO, Syntace und Truvativ und bleibt - bis auf des XT Schaltwerk - dran.

Bin sehr gespannt darauf, wie es fährt, leider scheint die hintere Disk Luft zu haben, mal sehen, ob ich morgen Abend den Nerv zum Kürzen, Tauschen und Entlüften habe. Vielleicht habe ich Glück und die Luft sitzt oben und verschwindet beim Kürzen???


----------



## Kint (22. Februar 2008)

die steaks haste dir verdient ....eins pro stunde aufbau...


----------



## oldman (22. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> die steaks haste dir verdient ....eins pro stunde aufbau...



so isser, der olli, der steckt räder zusammen, so schnell kannste nicht gucken. er verkauft sie aber auch genauso flott  
wer weiss, vielleicht ist das zassi das richtige... und bleibt im haushalt?


----------



## Kint (22. Februar 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> so isser, der olli, der steckt räder zusammen, so schnell kannste nicht gucken. er verkauft sie aber auch genauso flott
> wer weiss, vielleicht ist das zassi das richtige... und bleibt im haushalt?



wäre mal ein werbeträger für gt....


----------



## olli (23. Februar 2008)

So, die Kiste ist fertig. 9,6 kg fahrfertig.  
Entlüften mußte ich Gott sei Dank nicht, nachdem ich die Leitungen von links nach rechts getausch hatte, war immer noch der rechte Hebel - nun an der Vorderbremse - schwammig.  Also mußte die Luft im Hebel sein und da tat es ein bisschen klopfen gegen den hebel bei gleichzeitigem Pumpen ...-


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Februar 2008)

Sieht gut aus.


----------



## Manni1599 (23. Februar 2008)

Endlich mal wieder ein schickes "neues" Zaskar. 
Schön, Olli.

Berichte mal nach Deiner ersten Tour. Mich würde vor allem interessieren, wie sich das Rad mit der starren Gabel anfühlt und fährt.


----------



## Davidbelize (23. Februar 2008)

olli mega schickes bike muss ich sagen wenn nur nicht diese verdammte xtr brems/schaltcombi  wäre.


----------



## zwinki86 (23. Februar 2008)

auch wieder ein sehr schönes neues zaskar geworden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (23. Februar 2008)

Gefällt mir auch gut!
Was ist das für eine Rahmenhöhe (M oder L ?)


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Februar 2008)

Müsste M sein. Das ist ne L:


----------



## olli (24. Februar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ein schickes "neues" Zaskar.
> Schön, Olli.
> 
> Berichte mal nach Deiner ersten Tour. Mich würde vor allem interessieren, wie sich das Rad mit der starren Gabel anfühlt und fährt.



Das Rad fährt sich super. Draufsetzen und wohlfühlen. Gabel und Carbonlenker dämpfen einiges weg, aber auch hinten fühlt sich das Rad nicht bockhart an. Mein Stahl-Reiserad von Germans fühlte sich deutlich härter an. Alles in allem würde ich sagen: Ausgewogen, neutral, ohne besonders hervorstechende Eigenschaften, also ich muss sagen: Toll! Vor August gebe ich das Rad nicht her.

Noch die gewünschten Maße: 

Rahmen Größe M, Reifen 1.95er, Überstandshöhe mit 450 mm hoch bauender Starrgabel in der Mitte des Oberrohres 76 cm, Oberrohr waagerecht gemessen 59 cm.


----------



## Manni1599 (24. Februar 2008)

Ist das eigentlich Dein erstes GT, Olli?

Du bist doch, soweit ich weiß, schon Ewigkeiten dem Geländerrad verbunden. Da wundert es mich schon, dass Du nicht schon Anfang der Neunziger GT gefahren bist. Oder bist Du doch? 

Manni


----------



## olli (25. Februar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich Dein erstes GT, Olli?
> 
> Du bist doch, soweit ich weiß, schon Ewigkeiten dem Geländerrad verbunden. Da wundert es mich schon, dass Du nicht schon Anfang der Neunziger GT gefahren bist. Oder bist Du doch?
> 
> Manni


Das ist in der Tat das erste GT, das ich fahre.
Anfang der 90er bin ich Trek, Bridgestone und Rocky Mountain gefahren.
Ich schiele auf meinen ebay Auflügen aber immer mal wieder nach einem ZASKAR oder Psyclone und da ich noch alle Teile für ein weiteres, 8- oder 9-fach Bike mit Felgenbremsen habe, denke ich, es kommt evtl. noch ein zweites GT ins Haus ...


----------



## Kint (25. Februar 2008)

olli schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat das erste GT, das ich fahre.
> Anfang der 90er bin ich Trek, Bridgestone und Rocky Mountain gefahren.
> Ich schiele auf meinen ebay Auflügen aber immer mal wieder nach einem ZASKAR oder Psychlone und da ich noch alle Teile für ein weiteres, 8- oder 9-fach Bike mit Felgenbremsen habe, denke ich, es kommt evtl. noch ein zweites GT ins Haus ...



infiziert....hihi.... 

es is immer wieder lustig wie schnell das bei gt geht. 

der alte mann hat bald nachwuchs und will wohl seinen tennisball (tm) veräussern - vielleicht was für dich ? 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4513677&postcount=4871

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/44151

und diesmal isses wirklich ein psyclone nicht so wie mein bravado was dich mal interessiert hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (25. Februar 2008)

Gibts gegen die Infektion eigentlich ein Gegenmittel?

Mein 2007er Zaskar knackt demnäxt die 10kg


----------



## Karakoram95 (26. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich habe ein GT Zaskar 2007 und würde mir gerne einen hochwertigen Steuersatz zulegen. Passt dieser hier von CaneCreek http://www.canecreek.com/cane-creek-110-is-headset.html, sollte der Top of the Line Steuersatz für IS sein.

Vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## olli (26. Februar 2008)

Karakoram95 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich habe ein GT Zaskar 2007 und würde mir gerne einen hochwertigen Steuersatz zulegen. Passt dieser hier von CaneCreek http://www.canecreek.com/cane-creek-110-is-headset.html, sollte der Top of the Line Steuersatz für IS sein.
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Info!



Wegen der 20th Diskussion: Beim Steuersatz vom Zaskar Team sind die Lager gleich, oder? Also einfach austauschbar zwischen unten und oben? Ich habe ehrlich gesagt beim Einbau nicht drauf geachtet, weil ich davon ausging und es auch funktioniert ...


----------



## Karakoram95 (27. Februar 2008)

Dh heißt den CaneCreek 110 IS kann ich verwenden ?


----------



## Karakoram95 (27. Februar 2008)

Ach ja und ist denn der 2007er Zaskar Rahmen uneingeschränkt für 100mm Gabeln freigegeben (wegen Steuerrohr und Geometrie?), oder soll man nicht doch eine 80mm verwenden. Bzw nehmt ihr stattdessen mehr "Sag" in kauf bei einer 100mm Gabel? Denke mal gelesen zu haben, dass man nur 80mm fahren soll, bin aber für jede Aufklärung dankbar.

thx


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Februar 2008)

Er ist bis 105 mm freigegeben. Ich fahr ihn mit einer 100er RS Reba Team und habe keine Probleme.


----------



## Karakoram95 (28. Februar 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Er ist bis 105 mm freigegeben. Ich fahr ihn mit einer 100er RS Reba Team und habe keine Probleme.



Sehr fein, vielen Dank für die Info. Nur aus reinem Interesse hast du diese Info von GT oder einem Händler? Weder mein Händler, der meinte der Rahmen wird wahrscheinlich noch auf 80mm ausgelegt sein, noch GT, wo ich schon mehrmals per Mail angefragt habe, konnten mir eine eindeutige Antwort geben :-(! 

Da ich dieses neuaufgebaute Zaskar die nächsten 10 Jahre fahren möchte, will ich auf jeden Fall sicherstellen, dass ich keine Langzeitschäden am Steuerrohr verursache, wenn ich eine 100mm nehme. Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit der Steigfähigkeit aus bei 100mm ist die wesentlich schlechter als bei 80mm? Wieviel negativ Federweg soll man denn dann bei der 100er bzw 80er verwenden ??

Besten Dank!


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Februar 2008)

Dadd stand so bei Transalp, wo ich meinen Rahmen gekauft habe.


----------



## Karakoram95 (28. Februar 2008)

Okay, danke!


----------

